# faire de la moto / du bateau...



## barbarat

"en faisant de la danse"
Al parecer es una frase hecha (como "on connaît de la musique" que hace referencia a algo que se conoce y mucho), pero no sé cuál pueda ser su equivalente en castellano.

La oración completa: "Les status sont rédigés bénévolement par un commissaire aux comptes que le créateur a rencontré en faisant de la danse"

Gracias


----------



## kyoku

hola,

en tu caso, no es una frase hecha. 

el creador se encontró con el comisario bailando.

bye


----------



## barbarat

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, de todas formas y en función del resto del texto (un paper académico), no creo que un revisor de cuentas se encuentre con otro actor ("creador) bailando.
¿Habría otra opción, un uso más metafórico?

Nuevamente gracias, a vos y a todos


----------



## kyoku

hola, faire de la danse, no tiene en principio ningun uso metafórico, a no ser que tu texto haya hecho una referencia a esto anteriormente. Es totalmente posible que esas dos personas se hayan encontrado en un curso de baile, va gente muy dispares. 

un saludo.


----------



## rxkld

Hola a todos.
Como se diría en español "je fais de la moto" así como lo decimos en francés.
Propongo "Practico la moto" pero no me parece draducir exactamente "je fais de la moto"
¿Hago moto? Noooooo !!!!!!!!!! ¡No me gusta! 
Esperando vuestras propuestas. 
Amistosamente.


----------



## lpfr

On trouve des entrées en Google avec "hacer moto" (250) et "haciendo moto"(66).


----------



## chics

Tienes razón, no decimos _practico moto_ sino *hago moto*, si quieres decir que aprendes, mejoras o vas en moto. Por otra parte, si dices _*hago la moto*_ expresas otra cosa, dices que la adecentas, la revisas, la limpias...

También puedes decir _hago guitarra_, _hago artes marciales_, _mañana_ _hago la vajilla_, _luego hago la habitación_ (le demenage, ici), etc.


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> Tienes razón, no decimos _practico moto_ sino *hago moto*, si quieres decir que aprendes, mejoras o vas en moto. Por otra parte, si dices _*hago la moto*_ expresas otra cosa, dices que la adecentas, la revisas, la limpias...
> 
> También puedes decir _hago guitarra_, _hago artes marciales_, _mañana_ _hago la vajilla_, _luego hago la habitación_ (le demenage, ici), etc.


 
Hola Chics.
¡Bueno! ¿*Hago moto* se dice? ¿Es corriente?
Te explico el contexto. Quisiera decir que me sirva una moto para desplazarme a diario, porque soy motero.


----------



## chics

Puedes decir que vas mucho en moto, que te desplazas mucho en moto... y de maneral informal -nada vulgar- oralmente también que "*haces mucha moto*". Con el _mucha_, sino se puede entender como que tomas clases de moto o algo así.

Sí que se utiliza, no te preocupes. Tal vez lo has oído más a menudo con "coche". El típico contexto, por cierto, las vacaciones de verano, cuando uno se va a su pueblo por ejemplo, y tiene diez horas de viaje: "Me va a tocar hacer coche".

También uamos mucho "hacer piernas" para decir en general que uno se desplaza a pie ¡o en bici! o que sube por las escaleras:
_- ¿No cojes el ascensor?_
_- No, hoy hago piernas._

A pie, en calles o caminos empinados, y a veces en escaleras, se usa "hacer culo". _¡Hay que ver las calles en este pueblo!_ (empinadas)_ Hoy vamos a hacer culo..._


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> Puedes decir que vas mucho en moto, que te desplazas mucho en moto... y de maneral informal -nada vulgar- oralmente también que "*haces mucha moto*". Con el _mucha_, sino se puede entender como que tomas clases de moto o algo así.
> 
> Sí que se utiliza, no te preocupes. Tal vez lo has oído más a menudo con "coche". El típico contexto, por cierto, las vacaciones de verano, cuando uno se va a su pueblo por ejemplo, y tiene diez horas de viaje: "Me va a tocar hacer coche".
> 
> También uamos mucho "hacer piernas" para decir en general que uno se desplaza a menudo a pie ¡o en bici! o que sube por las escaleras:
> _- ¿No cojes el ascensor?_
> _- No, hoy hago piernas._
> 
> A pie, en calles o caminos empinados, y a veces en escaleras, se usa "hacer culo". _¡Hay que ver las calles en este pueblo!_ (empinadas)_ Hoy vamos a hacer culo..._


 
¡Te lo agradezco mucho Chics para esas explicaciones completisimas! 
Me das expresiones típicas, (como hacer piernas o hacer culo) que soléis usar y que no podemos conocer (nosotros franceses)
Por eso te estoy muy agradecido. Porque es muy importante, para mi, conocer expresiones populares.
Te deseo que pases un buen fin de semana Chics. 
Amistosamente.


----------



## mûr

También empleamos el verbo "utilizar" cuando es habitual: "Utilizo mucho la moto para mis desplazamientos"


----------



## rxkld

mûr said:


> También empleamos el verbo "utilizar" cuando es habitual: "Utilizo mucho la moto para mis desplazamientos"


 
Buenos días Mûr. Bienvenido en el foro. 
Es interesante saber cualquiera manera para decirlo . En francés también empleamos este verbo *utilizar*= *utiliser*. Por ejemplo ; _*"J'utilise ma moto pour mes déplacements quotidiens"* _= *"Utilizo la moto para mis desplazamientos cotidianos"*. Casi es lo mismo en francés como en español.
Gracias por la información.
Amistosamente 
rxkld


----------



## Domtom

-
_"Je fais de la moto"_ , en el contexto de servirse de una motocicleta o de un ciclomotor (erróneamente suelen llamar, sobre todo los adolescentes, "moto" al ciclomotor) para desplazarse a diario, por ejemplo porque se es mensajero o también un apasionadado de esa máquina, sería _voy mucho en moto_ o _siempre voy en moto_, o _me muevo/desplazo mucho en moto_, o _siempre me muevo/desplazo en moto. "Utilizo" _también se dice, pero menos, y creo que en sentido selectivo: _¿Cómo vas al trabajo_ (en un contexto que deja sobrentender al trabajo todos los días laborables) _, en coche o en moto? Utilizo la moto_ (porque tiene coche y moto, pero va en moto).


----------



## rxkld

Domtom said:


> -
> _"Je fais de la moto"_ , en el contexto de servirse de una motocicleta o de un ciclomotor (erróneamente suelen llamar, sobre todo los adolescentes, "moto" al ciclomotor) para desplazarse a diario, por ejemplo porque se es mensajero o también un apasionadado de esa máquina, sería _voy mucho en moto_ o _siempre voy en moto_, o _me muevo/desplazo mucho en moto_, o _siempre me muevo/desplazo en moto. "Utilizo" _también se dice, pero menos, y creo que en sentido selectivo: _¿Cómo vas al trabajo_ (en un contexto que deja sobrentender al trabajo todos los días laborables) _, en coche o en moto? Utilizo la moto_ (porque tiene coche y moto, pero va en moto).


 
Hola Domtom.
¡Qué madrugador estas ! Me entero de que hay muchas formas para decir lo mismo en todos idiomas. En lo que se refiere a lo que quería decir, me parece lo más apropriado : _soy motero_ porque utilizo a diario este medio de transporte. (La explicación es que soy profesor de moto, por el contexto)
¡Hasta la vista! 
Amistosamente


----------



## chics

_*Motero*_ es más bien alguien a quien le gusta ir en moto, independientemente de si la usa a menudo o no. Se suele usar con _poco, bastante, más bien, muy..._ delante:
_- No soy muy motero, pero en la ciudad la moto es más práctica que un coche._

Y es que si dices _*soy motero*_ la gente pensará que tiene una harley y que llevas tatuajes, cadenas, camisas de cuadros sin mangas, pantalones de cuero y un pañuelo en la cabeza. Al final es un aficionado a las motos, también.


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> _*Motero*_ es más bien alguien a quien le gusta ir en moto, independientemente de si la usa a menudo o no. Se suele usar con _poco, bastante, más bien, muy..._ delante:
> _- No soy muy motero, pero en la ciudad la moto es más práctica que un coche._
> 
> Y es que si dices _*soy motero*_ la gente pensará que tiene una harley y que llevas tatuajes, cadenas, camisas de cuadros sin mangas, pantalones de cuero y un pañuelo en la cabeza. Al final es un aficionado a las motos, también.


 
Hola Chics !
¡Pues no ! Sobre todo no lo soy, el motero que me describes! No tengo ninguna Harley y no llevo ningunos tatuajes, cadenas, camisas de cuadros sin mangas, no más que pantalones de cuero ni pañuelo en la cabeza! 
En consecuencia, debería decir "soy aficionado a la moto". O "hago moto" (sencillamente) como me lo explicaste ¿Correcto?
Y es verdad que la moto es más práctica que el coche en nuestras ciudades, pero.... (hay un pero) es muchísimo peligroso ahora con tanto tráfico !!!
¡Hasta la vista! Y que pases una buena noche.
Amistosamente


----------



## Marcelot

Algunos comentarios (entre amigos).

A mí me parece que "hago moto" suena más a deporte que a desplazamientos por la ciudad, además creo que lo diría alguien bastante joven.
Me quedo con "utilizo/uso mucho la moto".

Lo de "hacer culo" de nuestra querídísima chics no lo había oído en mi vida.
Lo de "hacer coche" me suena muy raro, sí diría tengo que hacer muchos kilómetros o algo por el estilo.
Y el "hacer piernas", sólo lo he oído en los gimnasios.

Saludos , me voy, que tengo que hacer...


----------



## chics

Bueno, Marce, aquí sí se dice hacer todas estas cosas, no sabía que en el sur no se hacía... Y además también decimos todas tus propuestas. ¡Qué salaos somos!
Rxkld, toma nota, depende de dónde hables. 

Otra cosa, aquí en el norte (esto creo que sí es bastante local) el sufijo *-ero,* coloquialmente, a veces significa _aficionado a. _Cuidado, porque no se puede hacer con todas las palabras, pero decimos "Este tío es muy futbolero/motero/etc.". 
SIEMPRE tiene que llevar un cuantificador. Si no dices el "muy", en motero, entonces ya hablas del tipo que hemos comentado antes.


----------



## Domtom

-
_Hago la vajilla_ o _hago la habitación_ sí me suena, pero _hago (la) guitarra_ o _hago artes marciales_, no, pues se dice respectivamente _toco la guitarra_, si ya sabes, o _aprendo a tocar/voy a clases de guitarra_ si estás aprendiendo, y luego _practico artes marciales_.

Es en catalán que meten "hacer", bueno, _fer_, en bastantes más sitios que en castellano (1), o que, al combinarlo con otra palabra, se correspondería con un verbo castellano: _fes via _(abrevia), _fer malbé _(estropear), _fer por a algú_ (asustar a alguien), etc.

Quizá el castellano hablado en Cataluña haya recibido un poco de influencia del catalán en este sentido, y por ello a Chics le han salido estos ejemplos.

----

(1) Además, _fer_ es profusamente empleado por los catalanes de cualquier nivel en comparación con las personas cultas pero de habla castellana, con la manía a menudo (perdón si generalizo) de tratar de encontrar un sinónimo más "culto" a "hacer" como "realizar", "efectuar", etc., cuando no hay para tanto y "hacer" es una palabra perfectamente correcta, bonita e inteligente, en mi opinión. A veces hasta prefieren poner dos veces "realizar" en un mismo párrafo que recurrir al sencillo sinónimo _hacer _para no repetir _realizar_.


----------



## Marcelot

Adorada chics : Yo no pongo en tela de juicio que se diga en otros sitios, simplemente acoto (en general) por los compañeros franceses, para que no se piensen que todos utilizamos las mismas expresiones.

Saludos .


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bonjour à tous!

De acuerdo con Domtom en sus explicaciones (_añadiría a las suyas "*andar en moto"*_*)* y también con Marcelot en el sentido de que yo (que soy del norte) no utilizo ni había oído las expresiones que usa Chics (desolée).

Pondré mi ejemplo concreto para ver si te da también una idea.

Yo tengo desde hace años una moto y digo que:

- *soy motera* (pasionée) cuando quiero expresar que me encanta andar en moto y que tengo afición (aunque durante mi embarazo y los primeros meses de mi hija no haya utilizado la moto). Es decir; me encanta y mantengo la afición aunque por motivos puntuales no la use.

- *ando en moto*. Puedes tener afición o no. Puedes utilizarlo para decir que más o menos regularmente la utilizas y que te gusta o puedes utilizar esta frase para decir que tienes que utilizar la moto porque te resulta práctica pero no te gusta demasiado andar con ella.

Pues eso... _"en coche me desplazo, pero en moto viajo_"


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> _Bueno, Marce, aquí sí se dice hacer todas estas cosas, no sabía que en el sur no se hacía... Y además también decimos todas tus propuestas. ¡Qué salaos somos!_
> _Rxkld, toma nota, depende de dónde hables. _
> 
> _Otra cosa, aquí en el norte (esto creo que sí es bastante local) el sufijo *-ero,* coloquialmente, a veces significa aficionado a. Cuidado, porque no se puede hacer con todas las palabras, pero decimos "Este tío es muy futbolero/motero/etc.". _
> _SIEMPRE tiene que llevar un cuantificador. Si no dices el "muy", en motero, entonces ya hablas del tipo que hemos comentado antes._



_


Marcelot said:



			Algunos comentarios (entre amigos).
		
Click to expand...

_


Marcelot said:


> _A mí me parece que "hago moto" suena más a deporte que a desplazamientos por la ciudad, además creo que lo diría alguien bastante joven._
> _Me quedo con "utilizo/uso mucho la moto"._
> 
> _Lo de "hacer culo" de nuestra querídísima chics no lo había oído en mi vida._
> _Lo de "hacer coche" me suena muy raro, sí diría tengo que hacer muchos kilómetros o algo por el estilo._
> _Y el "hacer piernas", sólo lo he oído en los gimnasios._
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Domtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Domtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hago la vajilla o hago la habitación sí me suena, pero hago (la) guitarra o hago artes marciales, no, pues se dice respectivamente toco la guitarra, si ya sabes, o aprendo a tocar/voy a clases de guitarra si estás aprendiendo, y luego practico artes marciales._
> 
> 
> Apreciados amigos.
> En definitiva, si no puedo decir "hago moto" ni "soy motero"
> ¿Cuál alternativa me queda para explicar a alguien que tengo el trasero"pegado" a mi moto a lo largo del día? Bromas aparte.¡Lo quisiera saber!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marcelot

Me gusta la opción de Tximeleta123: Ando mucho en moto.


----------



## chics

Domtom said:


> -
> _Hago la vajilla_ o _hago la habitación_ sí me suena, pero _hago (la) guitarra_ o _hago artes marciales_, no.


 
Sí se dice en Cataluña, Domtom, sin artículo: hago guitarra, artes marciales, danza... si hablas con cualquier niño te dirá que hace un montón de actividades extraescolares, siempre con _hago tal, tal y tal cosa_.  

Es como _hacer clase_. Y ahora que pienso tal vez es una elipsis, donde la expresión entera sería _Hago (clase de) guitarra._

Pero te doy la razón en que aquí se usan mucho más las expresiones con hacer: voy a hacerme las piernas (depilar), las raíces (el tinte), los bajos del pantalón (cortarlos), los lavabos (limpiarlos), etc. Me ha salido un poco maruja, .
Mi consejo a lo franceses es que no lo utiliceis, porque es tan fácil... ¡ala! como en francés, pero en España en general se usa muchísimo menos. Lo apunto para que lo sepais y lo entendais. Sabed también que es un uso oral bastante informal.


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> Pero te doy la razón en que aquí se usan mucho más las expresiones con _hacer_


 
En la lengua catalana me refería: el verbo _fer_ (hacer) goza de más popularidad que en el castellano, de por sí, pero luego también por el hecho de que a menudo _fer_ + otra palabra catalana = una sola palabra castellana (un verbo). Que luego eso haya podido influir en el uso de _hacer_ en el castellano que hablan quienes viven en Cataluña, no lo sé seguro...

Por otra parte, y volviendo al castellano, ese uso de _hacer_ donde se da es con relación al hecho de estudiar (y a veces practicar) algo, o de cursar unos estudios:

(A mitad del bachillerato)

- ¿Qué haces? ¿Ciencias o letras?
- Mixto. Aparte de las comunes como todo el mundo, hago latín y también hago matemáticas.
- ¿Y hacéis gimnasia?
- No, ya sabes que hago bachillerato nocturno, porque trabajo de día, y en nocturno no hay gimnasia.


----------



## rxkld

Pues, me parece que en español no hay un substantivo "Motard" tal como en francés para decir que nos desplazamos casi únicamente con una moto. Que sea para ir trabajando o ir de vacaciones. En Francia decimos "je suis motard" lo que no quiere decir que practicamos un deporte o que tenemos una Harley, llevando cadenas, tatuajes etc... A mi parecer (puedo equivocarme) ¡Sólo tengo dos alternativas "Hago moto" o "Ando en moto" !? Diríamos en francés "je roule à moto". 
Un saludo amistoso para todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me muevo en moto, lo mío es la moto, suelo ir en moto...

Hago moto, me suena rarísimo, la verdad.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

_*¡Sólo tengo dos alternativas "Hago moto" o "Ando en moto" !? Diríamos en francés "je roule à moto". *_

_*/quote]*_



Bonsoir à tous,

Insisto . "Ando en moto". 

Donde yo vivo y en las provicias limítrofes si dijeras "hago moto" te mirarían con cara de pez , como ya ha dicho más gente por ahí (la última Gévy).

Google dice:
"ando en moto" 3.350 veces
"hago moto" 46 veces


----------



## rxkld

¡¡¡Ya no tengo nada que decir !!! Me pongo con la mayoría. *¡Ando en moto!
Muchísimas gracias a todos.
*Amistosamente


----------



## Enrique-Sydney

si les ayuda de algo en algunos paises de sur america lo traducirias por 

Ando en moto, o
Monto en moto, o
Manejo moto

pero nunca hacer moto.


----------



## Marcelot

rxkld: También puedes decir "ando mucho/muchísimo/siempre en moto", "sólo ando en moto", "voy en moto a todas partes"...


----------



## Domtom

-
_Me muevo en moto_ de Gévy me gusta mucho, y de hecho ya la dije yo antes (no insinúo que ella me copiara ). _Ando en moto_ puede que en algunas regiones o países abunde, pero me gusta mucho menos... no sé si porque "andar" yo lo reservo a los pies humanos dando pasos  .

_Voy en moto_ (Marcelot) que veo ahora encima de este mi post, también está bien (como la anterior de buena).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Quizás Eric hubieras podido explicar lo que se entiende (o entiendes tú) en francés por: _je fais de la moto_.
Cuando decía "je fais de la moto" me refería a una afición, no al simple hecho de que me desplazara en moto por necesidad o por comodidad. Esta frase venía naturalmente en conversaciones de este tipo:
- et toi, à part ça (el _ça _puede ser la pregunta sobre el trabajo) qu'est-ce que tu fais?
- je fais de la moto
ententido como _afición_: le dedico mi tiempo libre, me junto con amigos "moteros", compro las revistas especializadas, me intereso por el "Bol d'or" etc. (mínimo uno de estos supuestos)

En español una conversación así utilizaría las propuestas de Gévy, Marcelot o Enrique:

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rxkld

Buenos días a todos.
Para volver a este tema, vi en un canal andaluz un reportaje sobre la inseguridad de los *MOTEROS* en algunas carreteras andaluzas. Se veían varias categorías de gente que se desplazaban con motos, y les calificaban de *moteros*. ¡Eran hombres y mujeres muy formales y serios sin tatuajes, cadenas, ni pañuelos en la cabeza! Así pues, me parece que también se puede utilizar el nombre _"*MOTERO*"_ cuando alguien se desplaza en moto.
¿Qué os parece?
Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## Domtom

-
El DRAE dice que un _motero_, _motera_ es una persona apasionada de la motocicleta. Y es todo lo que dice, no añade nada más.


----------



## rxkld

Domtom said:


> -
> El DRAE dice que un _motero_, _motera_ _es una persona apasionada de la motocicleta_. Y es todo lo que dice, no añade nada más.


 
Hola Domtom.
Lo que dice el DRAE me parece convenir mejor a la definición del "motero". Es lo mismo en francés. 
Saludo amistoso


----------



## chics

Hola.
todos los moteros son gente seria. Yo dije que motero son dos cosas: aficionado a la moto y un tipo especial (una subcategoria, un subgrupo) de motero en particular, los de los tatuajes; que son los mas vistosos y conocidos. Lo dije solo porque en segun que contexto y segun a quien, tal vez hay predisposicion a entender antes una u otra.
Y agregue, "y en cualquier caso, ambos son aficionados a las motos".
Saludos.


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> Hola.
> todos los moteros son gente seria. Yo dije que motero son dos cosas: aficionado a la moto y un tipo especial (una subcategoria, un subgrupo) de motero en particular, los de los tatuajes; que son los mas vistosos y conocidos. Lo dije solo porque en segun que contexto y segun a quien, tal vez hay predisposicion a entender antes una u otra.
> Y agregue, "y en cualquier caso, ambos son aficionados a las motos".
> Saludos.


 
Buenas noches Chics.
Entendí bien que era una caricatura de broma, cuando hablaste de moteros (con harley y que llevaban tatuajes, cadenas etc... ) Sabemos muy bien, por supuesto, que todos los moteros no son así. Y que sea cual sea la categoria a la que pertenezcan los moteros, son en mayoría gente seria (Disculpa mi español de pena).
Saludo amistoso.
rxkld.


----------



## rxkld

Marcelot said:


> Me gusta la opción de Tximeleta123: Ando mucho en moto.


 
Hola Marcelot.
Hace unos meses nos preguntamos sobre la manera de traducir "motard" en español.
"Motero" no parecía hacer unanimidad. Esta semana (en canales de televisión española) hablaron de crecimiento de accidentes mortales concerniendo "*motoristas*". Puez, esta palabra (al parecer) se utiliza frecuentemente. ¿Que te parece ? ¿Podemos decir que somos "motoristas", ya que motero no parecía hacer unanimidad? 
Un Saludo amistoso.


----------



## Marlluna

¿Nadie ha dicho "llevo moto"?


----------



## rxkld

Marlluna said:


> ¿Nadie ha dicho "llevo moto"?


 
Buenas noches Marlluna. 
No, "llevo moto" no fue propuesto (si me acuerdo bien). Me propusieron ; _ando en moto, hago moto, me desplazo con una moto_ etc... Pero, lo que querría saber, era si existe un substantivo (como motard o motocycliste en francés). En la televisión oí muchas veces, hablar de _moteros_ y _motoristas_. Pues nadie me los propuso. Ahora ya no sé si es correcto utilzarlos. ¿Vamos a saberlo a continuación? 
Amitosamente.


----------



## chics

¡Hola!
Un *motorista* es cualquier persona que está montando en una moto, como un ciclista es el que va en bici, un pasajero el que está subido en un autobús, por ejemplo. En el momento en que te bajas, ya vuelves a ser peatón.

Pero los _motoristas_ profesionales lo son todo el día, como Dani Pedrosa. Ahí se considera una profesión. Los ciclistas, igual.

*Motero* es que te gusta la moto.


----------



## Merenwen

¡Hola!
Estoy de acuerdo. las dos palabras pueden parecer semejantes pero cada una tiene connotaciones diferentes, y sobre todo, la palabra "motero". Los moteros son un grupo o movimiento social, tienen su propia forma de vestir, y viven por y para las motos. Se pueden reconocer muy facilmente ya que suelen llevar pantalones y chupa de cuero, unas botas grandes y negras, muchos pelo largo o pañuelo anudado a la cabeza y en motos grandes como Harley o Chopper.
"motorista" es algo más genérico, sin embargo sigo pensando que la expresión "suelo ir en moto" es correcta.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## rxkld

chics said:


> ¡Hola!
> Un *motorista* es cualquier persona que está montando en una moto, como un ciclista es el que va en bici, un pasajero el que está subido en un autobús, por ejemplo. En el momento en que te bajas, ya vuelves a ser peatón.
> 
> Pero los _motoristas_ profesionales lo son todo el día, como Dani Pedrosa. Ahí se considera una profesión. Los ciclistas, igual.
> 
> *Motero* es que te gusta la moto.


 


Merenwen said:


> ¡Hola!
> Estoy de acuerdo. las dos palabras pueden parecer semejantes pero cada una tiene connotaciones diferentes, y sobre todo, la palabra "motero". Los moteros son un grupo o movimiento social, tienen su propia forma de vestir, y viven por y para las motos. Se pueden reconocer muy facilmente ya que suelen llevar pantalones y chupa de cuero, unas botas grandes y negras, muchos pelo largo o pañuelo anudado a la cabeza y en motos grandes como Harley o Chopper.
> "motorista" es algo más genérico, sin embargo sigo pensando que la expresión "suelo ir en moto" es correcta.
> ¡Un saludo!


 
¡Hola! Si entendí bien, lo que llaman _un motero_ en España , es semejante a los "hells angels" que atraviesan California. Aunque _el motorista_ tiene una moto como vehículo de desplazamiento. Pero al motorista, tanto como al motero, les gustan mucho la moto, utilizandola a diario como único medio de desplazamiento. ¿La diferencia sería sólo cuestión de vestido u de modo de vida? 
Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## Marlluna

rxkld said:


> ¡Hola! Si entendí bien, lo que llaman _un motero_ en España , es semejante a los "hells angels" que atraviesan California. Aunque _el motorista_ tiene una moto como vehículo de desplazamiento. Pero al motorista, tanto como al motero, les gustan mucho la moto, utilizandola a diario como único medio de desplazamiento. ¿La diferencia sería sólo cuestión de vestido u de modo de vida?
> Un saludo amistoso.


 
Lo has entendido perfectamente. 
Otra cosa. Yo no oigo nunca lo de "ando en moto" (aunque si lo habéis dicho seguro que hay quien lo dice". Yo más bien oigo "voy en moto" o, como dije ya, "llevo moto". Eso sí, ninguna de las dos presupone un gusto especial por las motos, sino que se trata de un medio de locomoción y ya está.


----------



## Marcelot

rxkld: Algunos comentarios...

_Ando en moto_ lo propuso una compañera vasca, posiblemente se diga así por sus tierras, en Argentina sería la expresión exacta para _faire de la moto_, pero no se utiliza ni en Andalucía, ni en Castilla, ni en Cataluña (corregidme si me equivoco), y posiblemente tampoco se diga en muchas otras zonas de España. 

Me parecen muy buenos los comentarios de nuestra querida chics sobre _motero_ y _motorista_.

Disiento con la visión que varios compañeros te han dado de _motero_ en España, mejor dicho, es un punto de vista un poco antiguo, de gente que no conoce el mundo de la moto, creo que es una noción que ha evolucionado. La palabra _motero_ también se utiliza para alguien al que simplemente le gusta la moto, no sólo se usa para esos _moteros_ de peli norteamericana. En noviembre, por ejemplo, habrá una manifestación motera en Madrid, fíjate en Internet, verás que todos no van de cuero y con cadenas .
Date una vuelta por un sito que se llama _el rincón del motero_, ahí verás fotos de varios moteros ibéricos .

Después de todo esto, *personalmente* pienso que puedes decir que eres motero.

_Saludos de planta que se desplaza en monopatín ._


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna said:


> ¿Nadie ha dicho "llevo moto"?


 
Hola Marlluna, perdona pero no entiendo tu frase , ¿me la explicas?

Yo diría, por ejemplo, llevo la moto al taller porque no me funciona, pero... ¿llevo moto?


----------



## Marlluna

Marcelot tiene razón: quizás nos hemos pasado en los prejuicios. Mirad como ilustración un foro donde plantean, aproximadamente, el mismo problema.

Sobre lo de "llevo moto", pues se diría, en general,  refiriéndose a modo de locomoción: "Llevo moto desde hace tres años", "desde que llevo moto, llego antes al trabajo". Pero también: ¿Qué moto lleva Valentino Rossi?". 

Como curiosidad, en el mismo foro que puse antes, fíjate en lo que dice al final "HornetGirl". 

Otra cosa: ¿las plantas se desplazan o las desplazan? (je, je)


----------



## rxkld

¡Hola! ¡Buenos días! Muchas gracias a todos, aunque no os guste particularmente la moto, me respondisteis con mucho gusto y paciencia. Por eso, os agradezco de corazón. Un amigo motero.


----------



## Domtom

Eso de "llevo moto"... no somos nosotros quienes llevamos la moto, sino que la moto nos lleva a nosotros


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna said:


> Sobre lo de "llevo moto", pues se diría, en general, refiriéndose a modo de locomoción: "Llevo moto desde hace tres años", "desde que llevo moto, llego antes al trabajo". Pero también: ¿Qué moto lleva Valentino Rossi?".
> 
> Otra cosa: ¿las plantas se desplazan o las desplazan? (je, je)


 
Marlluna, no es por ser pesado, pero nunca había oído _llevar_ en ese sentido, no sé qué pensarán los otros compañeros...
¿En qué región de España se utiliza?

_Mira, entre nos, hay plantas que se desplazan por sí mismas y otras que viven en el aire, no creas sólo en tus ojos ._


----------



## Marlluna

Yo vivo en Cataluña, pero no creo que sea traducción del catalán en este caso. Claro que si nadie dice nada desde otros puntos, empezaré a dudarlo. Y además, a Domton, que también vive en Cataluña, parece que tampoco le suena. Ya no sé qué pensar...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Marlluna said:


> Yo vivo en Cataluña, pero no creo que sea traducción del catalán en este caso. Claro que si nadie dice nada desde otros puntos, empezaré a dudarlo. Y además, a Domton, que también vive en Cataluña, parece que tampoco le suena. Ya no sé qué pensar...


 
Pues esto quizás deberíamos consultarlo en el foro de catalán para comprobar si se trata de una interferencia. Marlluna, yo eso de llevar coche o moto lo he oído toda la vida aquí, tanto en catalanoparlantes como castellanoparlantes:

Fulatino lleva coche.

Llevo moto desde el año pasado.

Domtom dice que la moto lleva a las personas; sí, cierto es, pero mejor que nosotros también llevemos un poco la moto, de lo contrario... 

Ahora ando un poco atareada, pero preguntaré en el foro de catalán.


----------



## Domtom

1) ¿Puede la frase _llevo moto _ser sinónima de la frase _me desplazo_ (habitualmente) _en moto_? (No presupone un gusto especial por las motos.) No me suena que se diga así, tampoco en el español hablado en Cataluña, pese a que podría ser así por interferencias, pues en catalán sí existe y es corriente decir _porto moto_ (literalmente: _llevo moto_), por ejemplo, "porto moto des de fa un any" (literal: "llevo" moto desde hace un año; cómo se dice, según creo: _*voy* en moto desde hace un año_).

2) ¿Puede la frase _qué moto lleva _ser sinónima de la frase _qué moto tiene_? (No presupone un gusto especial por las motos.) No me suena que se diga así, tampoco en el español hablado en Cataluña. Yo creo que lo habitual es preguntar _qué moto *tiene*/*conduce*_ (y aún mejor _qué tipo/marca/etc. de moto..._).

3) ¿Puede la frase _qué moto lleva _ser sinónima de la frase _qué moto tiene_? Ahora en el caso de implicar un gusto especial por las motos. Creo que sí, por ejemplo, estás viendo una carrera de motos, y preguntas: "Qué moto lleva Fulanito de Tal? - "Lleva una Suzuki dos y medio."


----------



## poupounette

Hola a todos,

Yo lo de l_leva moto/coche_ lo veo más como algo puntual.

_¿Vais en autobús?
No, Pablo lleva coche

_Por cierto, yo lo de _ando en moto_ lo utilizo mucho, pero como habeis dicho, quizás es particular del norte, porque yo soy de Pamplona


----------



## Tina.Irun

Marcelot said:


> Me gusta la opción de Tximeleta123: Ando mucho en moto.



Yo también utilizo: "ando en moto", lo mismo que "ando en coche o en bicicleta "   pero... también soy del _Norte_ donde no se lleva la moto...          si no es a arreglar.


----------



## totor

Como ya dijeron varios, por mis pagos siempre se dice *ando en moto*.

Pero lo que nadie dice es *motero*. Acá lo usual es *motoquero*.


----------



## Marcelot

totor said:


> Pero lo que nadie dice es *motero*. Acá lo usual es *motoquero*.


 
Personalmente, nunca había oído _motoquero_, sí: _motociclista_ (que me parece la palabra más usual en Argentina).

Creo que la palabra _motero_ sí se usa en Argentina, fíjate, amigo totor, que hasta existe un grupo y un sitio argentino que se llama Moteros de la Costa...


----------



## totor

Es posible, Marcelot, aunque nunca la haya oído.

En realidad, *motoquero* es específicamente el que trabaja con la moto, haciendo deliverys y esas cosas, no el que simplemente *anda en moto* (yo, por ejemplo  ).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Iglesia said:


> Yo también utilizo: "ando en moto", lo mismo que "ando en coche o en bicicleta "   pero... también soy del _Norte_ donde no se lleva la moto...          si no es a arreglar.



De parte de Alicia, mi colega de trabajo: "*monto en moto*" es una segunda opción a "*andar en moto*".


----------



## mamamia8

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour 
Comment traduit-on "faire du bateau" en espagnol?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FranParis

Que penses-tu de cette phrase en espagnol?



> Luego esta el Lago, donde por supuesto se puede hacer barco.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se suele decir: *ir en barco  /  navegar (a vela, a motor).*


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Que penses-tu de cette phrase en espagnol?


 
¡Nunca había oído "*hacer barco*"!


----------



## swift

Tina Iglesias said:


> ¡Nunca había oído "*hacer barco*"!


¡Yo menos!

¿Se usa de veras eso en algún país de habla hispana? Además de un fabricante de navíos, no veo quién pueda hacer barcos...

Y si no, ¿cómo se traduciría "faire du bateau"? La única idea que tengo, además de lo que propuso ya Tina, es "navegar".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Vergari

Hola escandalizados:

La frase imposible no es y no deja de ser castellano. Yo bien puedo: _hacer escalada, hacer yoga, hacer vela, hacer monopatín_, etc... y ahí tenemos pues _hacer barco_. ¡Tan panchos!

En zona se diría: _voy en barco_ o _navego_.

Saludos


----------



## pipolove

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
bonjour,

je voudrai savoir comment on dit* "faire du vélo"*
est-ce qu'on dit tout simplement *"hacer de bici" *?

merci d'avance


----------



## magicienfrancais

non, "andar en bici" / "andar en bicicleta"

salut


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tu peux aussi parfaitement  utiliser le verbe *hacer*: todos los domingos,* hago bicicleta*; todos los miércoles de mañana, *hago deportes*; Tous les dimanches, je fais du vélo; tous les mercredis matins, je fais du sport.  Hacer  + caminatas, bicicleta, deportes, fútbol, básquet, etc.


----------



## magicienfrancais

oui c'est aussi vrai ! merci


----------

